# 4-25-07 croakahs!!



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

see pics, need word? haha, j/k. tore up some croakers with peter (tunafish) and brian (huntsman). peter left after her tore some up. me and brian stayed and didnt let the rain phase us and killed em. limited out! it was a blast.

brians cooler








my cooler


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great pics Eugene!!! Sounds like a great time was had by all...(except the fish!  )


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

A Blast Man A Pure Blast... Get'n into them fish was awesome and the best thing everyone was catching. up close and in nvr nvr land, though the monsters were out a litter further. May be headed out again tonight just to meet up w/ some more folks... NO fishing though, but we'll see... LOL... :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Didn't you get enough croaker from that VA trip? Dang guys, I can see the menu now:

Mon: Steamed Croaker
Tue: Fried Croaker
Wed: Broiled Croaker
Thur: Poached Croaker
Fri: Pan Fried Croaker
Sat: Pressure cooked Croaker
Sun: Croaker fingers

So . . . where is this place?  PM me Eugene, you bama!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> A Blast Man A Pure Blast... Get'n into them fish was awesome and the best thing everyone was catching. up close and in nvr nvr land, though the monsters were out a litter further. May be headed out again tonight just to meet up w/ some more folks... NO fishing though, but we'll see... LOL... :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


Same place?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Good size croakers hits like a freight train. I'm sure you guys had good pullage. Catching is the fun part. What's going to suck is cleaning all those fish.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Nice pics*

Eugene, that was a real blast!!! I'm glad you were flexible enough to jump from one place to another. That rain sure cleared plenty of real estate for you. 

Yeah, those big ones hit like a freight train alright. After the 1st few keepers, I just went with 1 pole.

Hey Fingers, isn't that's what you had after your C.Parkway trip?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

man yul, your the one to talk haha. i saw all those preped fish in those pics, btw who preped all those fish, that looked like alot of work? im tired after cleanin my own limit.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

We had a process going with cleaning the fish. I think it took us about an hour to clean all our fish from last week.

I guess we'll have to show you "the ways". You'll have to start your apprenticeship at the bottom, as the MB.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> man yul, your the one to talk haha. i saw all those preped fish in those pics, btw who preped all those fish, that looked like alot of work? im tired after cleanin my own limit.


When I exceed what I can clean myself w/ in a timely manner I take my feesh to the Wharf in DC, they have a cleaning booth. You have to pay for it but wth it's worth the time and effort.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

MB . . . hahahaha!!!!    

I will be done with my Handbook shortly. It details various methods of getting the most pounds of fish in your cooler per person.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*sorry if i missed it...*

But where were these beautiful fish caught?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

bwoodhouse said:


> But where were these beautiful fish caught?


They were caught in the water where else     

You didn't miss it ... they didn't tell


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice job guys, I may have to meet up with some of you guys next week.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

what happened to last trip out this way, haha. change your mind?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Been hurting for some pullage, seems like my mojo hasn't kicked in this season. I should just go toggin', probably my best chance around here.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sweeet! Let's get on them. I'm up for some more croaker action too!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Question*

What the purpose of not giving people the location of your good luck?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

spot burning.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*location?*

if i had to guess....prolly pax nas...from previous posts.

croakah....it's what's for dinner.

good job.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Same place?


My bad Milt.. if you're thinking PAX then no a different spot. This place has often been revered for it's excellent fishing but has falling off due to political propaganda and not to many folks fish there anymore.. but hey it's producing and guess what ... I went down to see a couple of fellas and they were slamm'n again... So, I had to break my rod out because I just couldn't resist the pullage. C&R a few and then assisted a family that didn't seem as they were the fishing type but were giving it their best... So, they left w/ about 7 horses to guide them home... 

Another great outing... is it going to get better or worse... C'mon big blues and specks... will they be in good number this year.. Well we can only hope...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Gotcha Bri. Thanks for the clarification. Glad you went out last night and got some pullage. I needed to and didn't. May head out tomorrow night somewhere.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Gotcha Bri. Thanks for the clarification. Glad you went out last night and got some pullage. I needed to and didn't. May head out tomorrow night somewhere.


Hmmm... I smell PAX and some JACK BLK...   

Man, I ought to be a poet ... LOL..


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I am ANTI-CROAKAH!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Hmmm... I smell PAX and some JACK BLK...
> 
> Man, I ought to be a poet ... LOL..


Ring me up!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Definition*



okimavich said:


> spot burning.


So would that be keeping the location secret so others can't enjoy the fishing


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> So would that be keeping the location secret so others can't enjoy the fishing


Not quite:

Keeping the location secret so that it is not elbow to elbow the next time the guys that did the actual scouting and prep. go.

If ya know any of the guys that went, just PM em', I'm sure they will give it up.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*sounds like...*

we got some "scabs".... ...lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

scabs?



fish-on said:


> we got some "scabs".... ...lol


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

okimavich said:


> spot burning.


What body of water?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Huntsman*

Brian, Let me know when you plan on going out again, send me a pm. I need some of your mojo. You definately got it going on this year.

PM me

Jeff


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> So would that be keeping the location secret so others can't enjoy the fishing


Kmw...correct me if I'm wrong, but not knowing a specific location to fish shouldn't hamper your enjoyment of the act of fishing. There will be times when you are doing just that, *'fishing'*, not *'catching'*. 

Get out there, wet some lines, go to different places, enjoy the weather, scenery and people you're with. That's what makes it enjoyable. Catching is just icing on the cake. ((Ok, so its a LOT of icing... ))


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Fishbreath, I think you're misunderstanding me. I'm not saying I only go out when I know the fish are bitting.. My favorite spot is Matapeake, and we all know how slow that place can be. It's not always about catching fish.. It's about getting out there meeting nice people (P&S guys also), and learning new things.. What I am saying is lets say i'm fishing Romancoke, and I catch a 33inch rock. I'm going to post a picture, and information so the next man\woman can have the same luck I had. After all this board is about meeting people, and learning from each other, right? Me posting a picture of a Cow (Striper), and not posting the information would feel too much like bragging.

Speaking of that,,, I meet at least 2 guys everytime I fish that LURK on this forum. I ask them why they haven't signed up and posted.. All of them say they can do without the Ego's and attuides... I'm not saying that all of us have internet posting issues., cause there are some cool people on here.. But, at the same time when I keep on hearing this it makes me wonder if this board is really serving it's purpose...

Just my opinion.. This post is not meant to take jabs at anyone.. If you take it that way let's meet up and fish (talk it out!)!!!! lol



Fishbreath said:


> Kmw...correct me if I'm wrong, but not knowing a specific location to fish shouldn't hamper your enjoyment of the act of fishing. There will be times when you are doing just that, *'fishing'*, not *'catching'*.
> 
> Get out there, wet some lines, go to different places, enjoy the weather, scenery and people you're with. That's what makes it enjoyable. Catching is just icing on the cake. ((Ok, so its a LOT of icing... ))


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Plus....*

I have also noticed that when I go to a beach\pier, and I meet pier and surf guys.. They also tend to be the better casters\fishermen out the bunch.. so with that skill set you will probably out fish most people anyway... Why not let all of us fishing sluts in on the good spots!!!

One last thing.. I'm not expert.. Anyone that has met me knows that. lol I was at matapeake opening day.. It was a learning experience! lol people crossing lines ever cast.. Other guys using 2oz sinkers fishing the incoming tide... Can you say counterproductive.. lol

I also watch experienced anglers show rookies the ropes. I gave away about 5 bucks in sinkers myself. So at the end of the day I may have met a freind, and taught someone to use heaver sinkers in rough water... Each one Teach one!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Fishbreath, I think you're misunderstanding me. I'm not saying I only go out when I know the fish are bitting.. My favorite spot is Matapeake, and we all know how slow that place can be. It's not always about catching fish.. It's about getting out there meeting nice people (P&S guys also), and learning new things.. What I am saying is lets say i'm fishing Romancoke, and I catch a 33inch rock. I'm going to post a picture, and information so the next man\woman can have the same luck I had. After all this board is about meeting people, and learning from each other, right? Me posting a picture of a Cow (Striper), and not posting the information would feel too much like bragging.
> 
> Speaking of that,,, I meet at least 2 guys everytime I fish that LURK on this forum. I ask them why they haven't signed up and posted.. All of them say they can do without the Ego's and attuides... I'm not saying that all of us have internet posting issues., cause there are some cool people on here.. But, at the same time when I keep on hearing this it makes me wonder if this board is really serving it's purpose...
> 
> Just my opinion.. This post is not meant to take jabs at anyone.. If you take it that way let's meet up and fish (talk it out!)!!!! lol


Couldn't agree with you more about meeting people, reading and learning. Ain't no ego involved here as you'll note from all of my posts. 

As for posting exact locations, well, like others have said, I kinda like not having a particular place crawling with people right after I posted. If you read the post closely, you will note subtle clues. 

P&S provides subscribers and lurkers a wonderful forum for learning about fishing. You meet a lot of good people here and learn lots. There are benefits to being a supporter. By becoming a subscriber you help keep the site going so you can learn more, meet more, talk about fishing and lots of other stuff. The Flea does a great job keeping the site up but it does cost money. Think of all the good things you've learned here...

So, should we meet up, I'd be happy to show you what I know, depending on who you ask, that isn't a whole lot. Tell you one thing though, we WILL break out the bottle of Jack Daniels!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Who's this Jack Daniels fellow I keep hearing about? Must be one helluva good fisherman for all the talk I hear about him. 

Fishbreath, your posts are always on point . . . and thanks for the kind words re: the Spring Fling towels. It's gettin' close!!!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

fingersandclaws said:


> Who's this Jack Daniels fellow I keep hearing about? Must be one helluva good fisherman for all the talk I hear about him.
> 
> the Spring Fling towels. It's gettin' close!!!!!


Jack is a very loyal fishing pal... 

Looking forward to the Spring Fling and meeting up with you...oh Venerable WBB Chairman...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll be fishing a large body of water known as the Ches. Bay on Saturday. I will be in MD. I will also be near a river... :--|


----------



## corey291 (May 18, 2006)

Huntsman said:


> When I exceed what I can clean myself w/ in a timely manner I take my feesh to the Wharf in DC, they have a cleaning booth. You have to pay for it but wth it's worth the time and effort.


Unless one of your fishing buddies happens to work behind the counter.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Does this secret spot sound like fourth reach? And you have to pay $ to fish the pier?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Ha ha ha ...Is the ban lifted or everybody is doing there on thing ?...I might drop down a lil farther south tomorrow

I prefer some croaker killer's aka *BLUES*


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Andre said:


> Ha ha ha ...Is the ban lifted or everybody is doing there on thing ?...I might drop down a lil farther south tomorrow
> 
> I prefer some croaker killer's aka *BLUES*


The ban is still on to my knowledge...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fyremanjef said:


> Brian, Let me know when you plan on going out again, send me a pm. I need some of your mojo. You definately got it going on this year.
> 
> PM me
> 
> Jeff




Hey, Jeff will do...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

GhostCrab said:


> Does this secret spot sound like fourth reach? And you have to pay $ to fish the pier?


I can not confirm nor deny your assertion.. If I did tell you well I may have to kill ya... LOL.. j/k.. I don't pay to fish no stink'n pier.. hope the Matapeake folks don't read this one... LOL... :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I think I got all the info I needed Huntsman


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

bwahaha. call me yall


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I had the pleasure of meeting both fishbreath and KMW, both are very stand up people. You guys definately have to meet up, you will truley enjoy each other's company.

As for spot burning, I don't mind posting location and I can respect the reasons why others may not want to post specific spots, it's all good. I am just glad this forum is not like SOL when it comes to spot burning, where they literally throw more then a hissy fit if you anywhere near hint at the location. I believe it is the right of anyfisherman posting to choose whether to post a spot or not and the moderators should not get involved.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

KT_UMCP said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting both fishbreath and KMW, both are very stand up people. You guys definately have to meet up, you will truley enjoy each other's company.
> 
> As for spot burning, I don't mind posting location and I can respect the reasons why others may not want to post specific spots, it's all good. I am just glad this forum is not like SOL when it comes to spot burning, where they literally throw more then a hissy fit if you anywhere near hint at the location. I believe it is the right of anyfisherman posting to choose whether to post a spot or not and the moderators should not get involved.


KT ... I think the main reason why it is being kept quiet is due to an unofficial ban placed on the place by a number of respectable fisherman on the board. If anyone knows the area it is easy to figure out. It is not a secret place and for croakers to be thick this time of year it has to be below the bay bridge somewhere.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> I'll be fishing a large body of water known as the Ches. Bay on Saturday. I will be in MD. I will also be near a river... :--|


I'll see you there   :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i cant find em


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Fishbreath said:


> The ban is still on to my knowledge...


There is no ban on posting reports from any location and nobody is going to give you chit about it. Post away.

And as for this constant debate about how much information to post on a report..._it is entirely up to the original poster._ That has always been P&S's policy, and it will always be.

I don't want to see anybody jumping on fellow posters for "spot burning" (I hate that stupid expression). Members can post as little or as much as they like--just understand that _not_ posting any details is going to cause people to ask questions. 

And nice report, Eugene!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep, very nice report indeed...*from a year ago!*


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the report! Guess it would've been nice if I'd seen it last year.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Geuh. I had someone read this thread and send me a PM with a link to the thread demanding I clarify how much info should be put in a post. I didn't look at the date.

Everyone, point and laugh at the idiot :redface::redface:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

hee hee hee


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

sand flea said:


> Geuh. I had someone read this thread and send me a PM with a link to the thread demanding I clarify how much info should be put in a post. I didn't look at the date.
> 
> Everyone, point and laugh at the idiot :redface::redface:



I am sure the fish weathered over the winter and held good to the spot for months. If we hurry and go to that exact place we'll all have a cooler full of croaker too. Ready, set, go...last one there is a rotten egg.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

sand flea said:


> Geuh. I had someone read this thread and send me a PM with a link to the thread demanding I clarify how much info should be put in a post. I didn't look at the date.
> 
> Everyone, point and laugh at the idiot :redface::redface:



bwahahaha:idiot!!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

hahahahaa....Flea thanks for the laugh


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

I totally agree with all about posting spots if u want. I think what happens is u post a spot and everyone and their mommas will be there. B4 long they will trash the joint and u wont be able to fish it in the near future. Plus, they r going to tell someone and they r going to tell 2 to 3 more and its on!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

damn it. I thought this was a recent post, until I saw the dates in 07, pretty funny


----------

